# 9500 Printer showing Error code 9100 HELP HELP HELP



## stringfellow1946 (Apr 23, 2013)

Does any one know what error code 9100 is & how to reset it on a canon 9500 printer. It took the paper in to the printer on the single sheet tray & started to print & then the blue on/off light flashed twice along with the orange light which flashes 10 or 12 times & then goes throughout the same sequence again. I've tried truing it off and unplugged it from the mains supply but it still does the same. The paper is locked down in the printer like its ready to print.
any ideas & help would be appreciated. THANKS
Chris


----------



## Jann31 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi Stringfellow1946,

Error 9100 with Canon 9500 is a carriage board error:
http://fix-your-printer.blogspot.fr/2014/02/error-9100-on-canon-pixma-pro9000-and.html


----------

